# A Place near Hershey Park that can accommodate 8?



## sequentialb (Jul 16, 2012)

We have a total of 8 people (5 adults, 3 kids)  traveling to Hershey, PA in August and are looking for a room/suite that can accommodate all of us. All of the timeshare rentals for The Suites at Hershey are booked (from what I've found) and places like The HersheyLodge are outside of our price range right now. Does anyone know of any other resorts/suites, etc nearby that can accommodate a group of 8 people?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 16, 2012)

sequentialb said:


> We have a total of 8 people (5 adults, 3 kids)  traveling to Hershey, PA in August and are looking for a room/suite that can accommodate all of us. All of the timeshare rentals for The Suites at Hershey are booked (from what I've found) and places like The HersheyLodge are outside of our price range right now. Does anyone know of any other resorts/suites, etc nearby that can accommodate a group of 8 people?



Wyndham's Hotel arm has a hotel near Penn National Race track that is not very far away from Hershey.  You may want to check with them.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 17, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Wyndham's Hotel arm has a hotel near Penn National Race track that is not very far away from Hershey.  You may want to check with them.



We stayed at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort in Florida last year. It had 3 bedrooms and 2 baths which worked great for us all. I think the hotel you mentioned above would require us to book two separate rooms. When I looked online, it indicated that there are only 1 bedroom suites available.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 17, 2012)

Have you tried looked on craigslist or VRBO for a vacation house rental near Hershey? If you all want to stay in one unit, that's probably your best bet.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a Residence Inn that has loft penthouse suites. 
Looks like they are 2 bedrooms with a sofabed.  Maybe you could get a roll away.  Has two baths.  RI includes free breakfast, light dinners and wifi too. 
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/fact-sheet/travel/harhb-residence-inn-harrisburg-hershey/


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 17, 2012)

chriskre said:


> There is a Residence Inn that has loft penthouse suites.
> Looks like they are 2 bedrooms with a sofabed.  Maybe you could get a roll away.  Has two baths.  RI includes free breakfast, light dinners and wifi too.
> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/fact-sheet/travel/harhb-residence-inn-harrisburg-hershey/



Thanks for the reply. That would have probably worked but there are no dates available in August.  This is definitely a learning experience as I now know to start looking for reservations way in advance next time. Hopefully we find something soon as I already purchased our Hershey Park tickets for August.


----------



## stonebroke (Jul 17, 2012)

*Check out Lancaster*

I live in Lancaster and it is a pretty easy drive to Hershey.   
http://www.edenresort.com/rooms-and-suites/the-suites/suites-overview

might be a possibility (I am no way affilated with them) but I do know the suites look nice driving by on the highway.


----------



## jaym (Jul 17, 2012)

sequentialb said:


> We have a total of 8 people (5 adults, 3 kids)  traveling to Hershey, PA in August and are looking for a room/suite that can accommodate all of us. All of the timeshare rentals for The Suites at Hershey are booked (from what I've found) and places like The HersheyLodge are outside of our price range right now. Does anyone know of any other resorts/suites, etc nearby that can accommodate a group of 8 people?



How far are you willing to drive to the park?

When we visited Hershey, PA with our boys, quite a few years ago, we stayed at the Homewood Suites in Mechanicsburg (West Hershey). Hershey Park is less than 20 miles away, fairly easy hwy. drive.

Not sure if their suites would be sufficient sleeping arrangements (or bathroom!) for such a large group but the 5 adults could book two rooms and split the cost so you will all be comfortable.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm willing to drive 25 - 30 minutes from the park. @Stonebrook, I came across that website for Eden Resort a few days ago and it does look nice. I called them and they do offer a 2-bedroom unit but there isn't any availability for August.

I came across a timeshare ad for The Suites at Hershey but the owner asked for a postal money order and from our email exchange, I don't feel comfortable making the transaction. There is another website where I see listings for timeshare rentals in August for the Suites at Hershey but you have to pay to be a member in order to contact the owner of the ad.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 17, 2012)

jaym said:


> How far are you willing to drive to the park?
> 
> When we visited Hershey, PA with our boys, quite a few years ago, we stayed at the Homewood Suites in Mechanicsburg (West Hershey). Hershey Park is less than 20 miles away, fairly easy hwy. drive.
> 
> Not sure if their suites would be sufficient sleeping arrangements (or bathroom!) for such a large group but the 5 adults could book two rooms and split the cost so you will all be comfortable.



That hurt, I live in Mechanicsburg, it is not West Hersey, however, it does have a number of hotels on Rt. 15 between Camp Hill and Mechanicsburg with easy access to the Interstate System.  There


----------



## geekette (Jul 17, 2012)

sequentialb said:


> I'm willing to drive 25 - 30 minutes from the park. @Stonebrook, I came across that website for Eden Resort a few days ago and it does look nice. I called them and they do offer a 2-bedroom unit but there isn't any availability for August.
> 
> I came across a timeshare ad for The Suites at Hershey but the owner asked for a postal money order and from our email exchange, I don't feel comfortable making the transaction. There is another website where I see listings for timeshare rentals in August for the Suites at Hershey but you have to pay to be a member in order to contact the owner of the ad.



You are probably talking about RedWeek as you have to be a member there.  What that membership gets you is some level of credibility as a serious shopper. I would encourage you to take that path and find that Hershey owner.  Hotels are fine, but you're not finding availability while this owner might have exactly what you want.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 17, 2012)

geekette said:


> You are probably talking about RedWeek as you have to be a member there.  What that membership gets you is some level of credibility as a serious shopper. I would encourage you to take that path and find that Hershey owner.  Hotels are fine, but you're not finding availability while this owner might have exactly what you want.



Yes, I am talking about RW. I didn't know if I was allowed to state the name of the website. I think I will actually feel more comfortable going that route but with such a small window of time to reserve a unit, I didn't know if it was worth it to pay as I've seen similar ads and all replies have been "sorry, don't have anything available" but even if that is the case, perhaps it will be useful for finding a place for our next vacation.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 17, 2012)

found some ads on Craigslist that might help you  

Hershey vacation rentals


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 17, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> found some ads on Craigslist that might help you
> 
> Hershey vacation rentals



Thank you. You all are so helpful and I appreciate it. I saw the majority of those ads but just came across a few more on that list. I just replied to a few of the ads so we'll see.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 31, 2012)

geekette said:


> You are probably talking about RedWeek as you have to be a member there.  What that membership gets you is some level of credibility as a serious shopper. I would encourage you to take that path and find that Hershey owner.  Hotels are fine, but you're not finding availability while this owner might have exactly what you want.



I paid the fee for Redweek and was able to rent a unit at The Suites of Hershey for 4 nights in August. The only availability was in Building One (the oldest of the three) so I'm hoping all turns out well. At this point, I'm glad that I was able to secure a suite that will accommodate all of us.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 31, 2012)

sequentialb said:


> I paid the fee for Redweek and was able to rent a unit at The Suites of Hershey for 4 nights in August. The only availability was in Building One (the oldest of the three) so I'm hoping all turns out well. At this point, I'm glad that I was able to secure a suite that will accommodate all of us.



If memory serves, the facility you picked is part of Bluegreen and for all practical purposes adjoins Hershey Park, you will love the location.  Hershey Park, Harrisburg, to a lessor extent - Gettysburg, and Lancaster are all within relatively close driving distance.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 31, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> If memory serves, the facility you picked is part of Bluegreen and for all practical purposes adjoins Hershey Park, you will love the location.  Hershey Park, Harrisburg, to a lessor extent - Gettysburg, and Lancaster are all within relatively close driving distance.



Yes, it is part of Bluegreen and I read that Hershey Park is a 5 minute walk from there along with shopping outlets and such so I'm happy about the location. I'm just hoping that the room itself is a comfy one as we weren't able to find anything in the newer buildings that have recently been renovated.


----------



## geekette (Jul 31, 2012)

I believe there is nothing to fear.  BG doesn't let its resorts get rundown before refurb.  Sometimes there are advantages to the older buildings, like bigger bathrooms or better laid out kitchen, etc.

I'm glad you found something and I'm sure you will enjoy the stay!  If you do have a problem with the unit, don't hesitate to talk to front desk or maintenance.  They want you to be happy.  And I think that you will be happier there than in a hotel, so good job on nailing it.


----------



## sequentialb (Jul 31, 2012)

geekette said:


> I believe there is nothing to fear.  BG doesn't let its resorts get rundown before refurb.  Sometimes there are advantages to the older buildings, like bigger bathrooms or better laid out kitchen, etc.
> 
> I'm glad you found something and I'm sure you will enjoy the stay!  If you do have a problem with the unit, don't hesitate to talk to front desk or maintenance.  They want you to be happy.  And I think that you will be happier there than in a hotel, so good job on nailing it.



Good to hear and thanks! I could only find pics online of the rooms for Buildings 2 and 3 and three old, outdated looking pics for the rooms in Building 1 which is why I have been concerned. I was told by the front desk that the rooms in the oldest building have been updated so like you said, it's probably not something I need to worry about. We're so looking forward to our trip!


----------



## infoleather (Aug 7, 2012)

Hershey Park in Mechanics burg Home wood Suites hotel stay less than 20 miles away, it is easy to highway. Drive.


----------

